# viewsonic pjd6211



## Hunter4u (Aug 24, 2010)

anybody had dealings with these?

http://www.viewsonic.com/products/pjd6211.htm

it does 4:3 and 16:9 - 3D capable, 120 mhz..

I ordered one, 449.99 from CompUSA with a free screen or free screen and mount. It has a great picture thus far, but I think I may be able to use hdmi on it as well. it does not have any showo=ing on the back of the unit but seems like you can feel the places for networking and hdmi like its there but covered with a semi thinck plastic... anyone else used one of these or can confirm that there is a actual networking and hdmi connections on theses under the "cover"


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

The same cases may be used for different models that DO offer those connections that your model lacks, theres no hidden connections under that case


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

Hunter4u said:


> anybody had dealings with these?
> 
> http://www.viewsonic.com/products/pjd6211.htm
> 
> ...


Low cost projectors lack certain features to cut costs. There may be locations that accommodate the inclusion of the inputs you desire in the case, but according to the features and specifications listed by the manufacturer at the link you provided, they were excluded from your model. This is not a home theater projector. It was designed primarily for power point presentations and displaying 4:3 aspect ratio, XGA resolution, computer images, in room lighting not conducive for video imaging.

If you acquired this unit for a home theater, it will not do justice to high quality video programs. "Great" is not an appropriate term in a home theater context. Perhaps you can get by with it until you can afford a display that was designed for home theater use. Or, you could send it back, and spend more on a projector that suits your intended purpose for such a device.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Hunter4u (Aug 24, 2010)

This is a projector I bought for work, so it is fine for that. I was curious of the ports as I would buy one for home if they where there. No biggy, was just going to see if the hdmi was there as you can use a long cable for that and project ballgames on the side of the house outside for some kick - butt football parties!


----------

